# GLA Fert JARS



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

I believe they are just plastic containers with a screw on top. They work better than a bag. Your setup sounds better.


----------



## Sevamortner (Jan 20, 2015)

yup, plastic with a screw on top, nothing special .. 1 lb each


----------



## cmdR_CHRIS (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## sandiegofishy (Jun 30, 2014)

I have both the jars and the bags, and the bags are much easier to use. With the bags, i can use a little measuring spoon and scrape the top smooth against the bag, whereas with the jars i have to use my hand to even out the scoop.

Also with the bags, i can carry all 3 or 4 bags to the tank easily, dose them, and carry them all back. With the jars, hopefully they are stored within arms reach of the tank cus hard to carry 4 at once.


----------

